# Good bets from bet4million



## BHTR (Mar 10, 2021)

Bets on high odds refuse to reach even when the team has a big lead in the score. It's a stock market game. This is all clear. A new strategy. Odds: ~1.90 - 2.00. Bets are free.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 10, 2021)

Nizhny Novgorod - F. Voronezh: 1 - 2.06
Spartak Moscow 2 - Neftekhimik: 2 AH (-0.25) 2.04
Veles Moscow - Baltika: 2 AH (-0.25) 2.21
Tomsk - FK Krylya Sovetov Samara: 1 AH (+1) 1.86
Yenisey - Shinnik Yaroslavl: 2 AH (+1) 1.87
Orenburg - T. Moscow: 2 AH (-0.25) 3.02
D. Bryansk - Alania Vladikavkaz: 1 - 7.72
FK Chayka - Akron Togliatti: 2 AH (+0.5) 2.28
Chertanovo M. - Volgar-Astrakhan: 2 AH (-0.75) 2.04


----------



## BHTR (Mar 10, 2021)

Barnsley - Derby: 2 - 4.53
Atl. Madrid - Ath Bilbao: 1 AH (-1) 2.91
Arminia Bielefeld - Werder Bremen: 2 AH (-1) 3.93
Marseille - Rennes: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.83
Liverpool - RB Leipzig: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.29


----------



## BHTR (Mar 11, 2021)

STAT: 15 (WDL +6 -8 =1), +11.3%, ROI +59.6% (free)

bet4millionPremium (one bet per day):
Liverpool - RB Leipzig: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.29
 2-0, +11.45
 STAT: 1-0-0 (WDL), +11.45
*all bets are verified on independent monitoring (details in the telegram channel)


----------



## BHTR (Mar 11, 2021)

Ajax - Young Boys: 1 AH (-1) 2.16
Dyn. Kyiv - Villarreal: 1 AH (-0.25) 3.56
Manchester Utd - AC Milan: 2 - 6.23
Slavia Prague - Rangers: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.98
AS Roma - Shakhtar Donetsk: 2 - 5.64
Tottenham - D. Zagreb: 2 - 8.85
Olympiacos Piraeus - Arsenal: 1 AH (+0.5) 2.06
Granada CF - Molde: 2 AH (0) 3.69


----------



## BHTR (Mar 12, 2021)

Basaksehir - Besiktas: 2 AH (-0.75) 2.09
Khimki - FK Rostov: 2 AH(-1) 6.28
Cracovia - Slask Wroclaw: 2 AH (-0.25) 3.12
Bochum - Hamburger SV: 2 AH (-1) 4.21
Cartagena - Ponferradina: 2 - 3.66
Cittadella - Pisa: 1 AH (-1) 2.86
Gaz Metan Medias - Univ. Craiova: 1 - 4.44
Augsburg - B. Monchengladbach: 2 AH (-0.75) 2.12
Jagiellonia - Pogon Szczecin: 2 AH (-0.75) 2.16
Blackburn - Brentford: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.64
Atalanta - Spezia: 2 - 10.51
Newcastle - Aston Villa: 1 AH (-0.75) 5.04
Levante - Valencia: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.26
Rayo Vallecano - Zaragoza: 2 AH (0) 3.10
Spal - Entella: 2 - 5.22
Nacional - Maritimo: 2 AH (-1) 5.37


----------



## BHTR (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello everyone. I continue to lead the topic. I use a new strategy based on stock information. All bids are verified by monitoring.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 22, 2021)

With these new rules in COVID football, the old methods don't work. I decided to try the probability estimation with the use of timings. There is a value there. The priority of the strategy is the efficiency and security of investments.

 STAT: Profit +25.8%, ROI +17.4%, Picks 74 (52)
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: Profit +13.54%, ROI +22.57%, Picks 30


----------



## BHTR (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello everyone. The long and painstaking work on the software is completed. Perhaps this is one of the most powerful of my own developments. I hope I am not mistaken in my expectations.

 STAT: Picks 57, Profit +16.1%, ROI +28.3%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: Picks 21, Profit +6.11%, ROI +29.10%


----------



## BHTR (Apr 3, 2021)

STAT: Picks 108, Profit +20.4%, ROI +18.9%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: Picks 36, Profit +9.27%, ROI +25.75%

Only AH & 1X2.
The bids are VERIFIED on the monitoring. I will start publishing free bets a little later.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 5, 2021)

STAT: Picks 198, Profit +33.8%, ROI +17.1%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: Picks 67, Profit +19.51%, ROI +29.12%

Only AH & 1X2.
The bids are VERIFIED on the monitoring.
I will start publishing free bets a little later.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 5, 2021)

Newcastle Jets - Western United AH 1 -0.75 2.86


----------



## BHTR (Apr 5, 2021)

Everton - Crystal Palace AH 1 -1 2.73
Wolves - West Ham AH 1 -1 5.56


----------



## BHTR (Apr 6, 2021)

STAT: Picks 229, Profit +27.2%, ROI +11.9%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: Picks 76, Profit +19.58%, ROI +25.76%

Only AH & 1X2. The bids are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 6, 2021)

Real Madrid - Liverpool AH 2 -0.75 2.96
The second bid will be published for free later in my telegram channel.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 8, 2021)

STAT: picks 267, profit +9.1%, roi +3.4%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 89, profit +11.49%, roi +12.91%

Caught a powerful downstreak in the following markets: South Korea: K League 1, Russia FNL, Japan J1 League.
What is the reason?
1. These markets are not the main markets, since most of them are smallmarkets, that is, markets with low liquidity. The problem with such markets is that any more or less significant bet from a particular bookmaker can swing the situation quite strongly in one direction or another and affect the world market, and it is quite difficult to understand whether this is the so-called smart money or the work of robots. That's why low-liquid markets are always an attempt to catch fish in muddy water. However, the reward may also be good. But it is necessary to work on it, and I will do it, but not this season and not in the priority mode. In the meantime, such markets are in the stop list.
2. There were too many draw results at a short distance (variance outlier), and this is also one of the weaknesses of my software. When you play the AH and 1X2 markets, this happens. I practically do not use so-called insurance, because this reduces the overall efficiency and it is not this that matters at a distance, but the correct analysis of the markets. Let's just say that if the software is effective, then there is no need to slow down, there is simply no point in these actions. What gives a result gives a result. And what does not give a result, with that, and it makes no sense to be wise and insured.
3. As you understand, an important point for my software is the liquidity in the market. It does not have to be high or very high, but it must be sufficient to make effective decisions. But if the market has worked, roughly speaking, one and a half diggers, one of whom is a ludomaniac, and the other is his friend, such a market is impossible to understand where and what is moving there. And even very expensive and advanced software will not cope with this task. That is why bookmakers give low limits on all sorts of garbage leagues and risky markets for them, because they themselves do not know what the match will be and whether it will be fair, there is too little information and a sheepskin dressing is not worth getting into it.
So, the work is going on, nothing terrible has happened.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 8, 2021)

Ajax - AS Roma Ф1 -1 2.82
Hello everyone. Bets on the remaining matches of the Europa League round are published for free in my telegram channel.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 12, 2021)

STAT: picks 474, profit -8.0%, roi -1.7%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 191, profit +11.16%, roi +5.84%

I ventured to try a few other software settings and it didn't work out very well. But it is even better, in the sense that it has collected more information about the market from a different angle. If I didn't, there would be some doubts.

The software analyzes financial information. Statistical information is irrelevant. A team can play as well as it likes and still lose, or as badly as it likes, but take out the opponent in one wicket. But most often they play the way they need to (you know), for the optimal result that suits both teams. I don't even try to see modern football as a sport. Therefore, it makes no sense to work with statistical information, it is a waste of time. In the best case, for the effective (effective) processing of statistical information, a lot of financial and time resources are required, the expediency of which remains a big question, and the final result will still be exactly the opposite of what is expected (a goal will be canceled, the referee will put a dubious penalty, there will be a removal, and so on, thousands of sports factors that cannot be mathematically calculated).

Do I want to say that modern football is a game for bookmakers? The question sounds simple. But the question is not quite simple. From the point of view of the financial market, and this is millions and billions of dollars, financial flows have management. There should be no doubt that financial flows are subject to the law of random numbers. Money always has its owner. Big money - big owners. Wolves cannot be shorn by sheep. If anyone thinks that, they're a complete idiot. Of course, this is my point of view, you may not agree with it. But this is my concept, my understanding of this market. In my opinion, only fools can think that analyzing statistical information at a distance they can be in the black. Bookmakers invest a lot of money in advertising just such an attitude to betting, so that fools and ludomaniacs just think that a bookmaker can be beaten on the fact that he is better at understanding football. Only the owner of a football club can understand football better than a bookmaker. And a trader. No one else. Everyone else has just a chance.

I expect a good profit for the coming week. I am confident that my concept and my software is effective.
t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (Apr 13, 2021)

STAT: picks 499, profit -2.1%, roi -0.4%
after adjusting the software:
 STAT: picks 25, profit +5.9%, roi +23.6%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 204, profit +12.40%, roi +6.08%


----------



## BHTR (Apr 14, 2021)

STAT: picks 519, profit +6.3%, roi +1.2%
after adjusting the software:
 STAT: picks 45, profit +14.2%, roi +31.7%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 217, profit +18.09%, roi +8.34%
Only AH & 1X2. The bids are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel.

*for free in my telegram channel*:
Chelsea - FC Porto 2 4.63
Paris SG - Bayern Munich AH2 -0.75 2.49

 0-1,  0-1


----------



## BHTR (Apr 14, 2021)

Liverpool - Real Madrid AH2 +0.5 1.93
Bet on Dortmund - MC for free in the telegram channel.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 15, 2021)

Liverpool - Real Madrid AH2 +0.5 1.93
Dortmund - Manchester City 1 5.01 (free in telegram channel)

 0-0,  1-2.

 STAT: picks 533, profit +14.4%, roi +2.7%
after adjusting the software:
 STAT: picks 59, profit +22.4%, roi +37.9%
*bet4millionPremium*:
 STAT: picks 227, profit +27.49%, roi +12.11%

Only AH & 1X2. The bids are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel


----------



## BHTR (Apr 15, 2021)

AS Roma - Ajax 1 2.95
In the telegram channel there are more bets on the Europa League (for free).


----------



## BHTR (Apr 16, 2021)

STAT: picks 542, profit +14.7%, roi +2.7%
after adjusting the software:
 STAT: picks 68, profit +22.7%, roi +33.4%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 233, profit +27.77%, roi +11.92%

Only AH & 1X2. The bids are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel.


----------



## 17dcated (Apr 16, 2021)

BHTR said:


> STAT: picks 542, profit +14.7%, roi +2.7%
> after adjusting the software:
> STAT: picks 68, profit +22.7%, roi +33.4%
> bet4millionPremium:
> ...


What is this?


----------



## BHTR (Apr 16, 2021)

17dcated said:


> What is this?


Statistics of my verified bids (the work of the software I created). All the details are in my telegram channel.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 19, 2021)

STAT: picks 712, profit +14.2%, roi +2.0%
week 12.04 - 18.04:
 STAT: picks 238, profit +22.2%, roi +9.3%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 316, profit +28.07%, roi +8.88%


----------



## BHTR (Apr 19, 2021)

Goteborg - AIK AH1 -1 5.75


----------



## 17dcated (Apr 19, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Goteborg - AIK AH1 -1 5.75


What means AH


----------



## BHTR (Apr 19, 2021)

17dcated said:


> What means AH


asian handicap.


----------



## 17dcated (Apr 19, 2021)

BHTR said:


> asian handicap.


Safe tip or inspiration?


----------



## BHTR (Apr 19, 2021)

17dcated said:


> Safe tip or inspiration?


If you want to bet, if you don't want to bet, don't bet.


----------



## 17dcated (Apr 19, 2021)

BHTR said:


> If you want to bet, if you don't want to bet, don't bet.


If I have a sure tip I will notice that is a safe tip, if I pretend I notice I pretend


----------



## BHTR (Apr 20, 2021)

STAT: picks 726, profit +14.2%, roi +2.0%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 322, profit +34.58%, roi +10.74%

Only AH & 1X2. The bets are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel.
bet4millionPremium - individual large bets.


----------



## 17dcated (Apr 20, 2021)

BHTR said:


> STAT: picks 726, profit +14.2%, roi +2.0%
> bet4millionPremium:
> STAT: picks 322, profit +34.58%, roi +10.74%
> 
> ...


How can I find your telegram?


----------



## BHTR (Apr 20, 2021)

17dcated said:


> How can I find your telegram?


t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (Apr 20, 2021)

Verona - Fiorentina AH2 -1 5.59


----------



## BHTR (Apr 21, 2021)

STAT: picks 760, profit +29.8%, roi +3.9%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT picks 336, profit +44.93%, roi +13.37%

Only AH & 1X2. The bets are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel - t.me/bet4million.
bet4millionPremium - individual large bets.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 21, 2021)

Osasuna - Valencia AH2 -1 5.64


----------



## BHTR (Apr 23, 2021)

STAT: picks 826, profit +27.5%, roi +3.3%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 369, profit +39.91%, roi +10.82%

Only AH & 1X2. The bets are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel - t.me/bet4million.
bet4millionPremium - individual large bets.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 23, 2021)

Braunschweig - Aue AH1 -1 4.00
More free bets in my telegram channel- t.me/bet4million .


----------



## BHTR (Apr 24, 2021)

STAT: picks 842, profit +29.6%, roi +3.5%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 375, profit +46.67%, roi +12.45%

Only AH & 1X2. The bets are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel - t.me/bet4million.
bet4millionPremium - individual large bets.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 26, 2021)

STAT: picks 981, profit +18.7%, roi +1.8%
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: picks 454, profit +41.14%, roi +8.00%

Only AH & 1X2. The bets are VERIFIED on the monitoring. The details are in my telegram channel - t.me/bet4million.
bet4millionPremium - individual large bets.

The rate changes: 5%. The number of bids is reduced.


----------



## BHTR (Apr 28, 2021)

Due to the draw results and various other non-traditional factors that fill the modern var show business football, I lower the working range of coefficients to ~2-3.


----------



## BHTR (May 6, 2021)

Hello everyone. What changes
1. Abandonment of 1X2 markets
2. Only AH, Total markets (main AH)
3. The bid amount is 4%.
4. The bids are 100% analyzed by the software.


----------



## BHTR (May 7, 2021)

Free bets in my telegram channel - t.me/bet4million:
AS Roma - Manchester Utd AH1 -0.25 3.74
Arsenal - Villarreal AH2 -0.25 3.59 

 3-2,  0-0; +8.96%


----------



## BHTR (May 10, 2021)

STAT: (free): picks 11, (WDL): 6-0-5; PROFIT: +12.21, ROI +111%
 AS Roma - Manchester Utd AH1 -0.25 3.74 (3-2) +2.74
 Arsenal - Villarreal AH2 -0.25 3.59 (0-0) -0.5
 Sochi - R. Volgograd 2 9.43 (2-1) -1
 Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace AH2 -1 4.79 (0-2) +3.79
 Manchester City - Chelsea AH2 +0.5 1.91 (1-2) +0.91
 Liverpool - Southampton 2 9.79 (2-0) -1
 Parma - Atalanta 1 14.73 (2-5) -1
 Valencia - Valladolid АН1 (-1) 3.44 (3-0) +2.44
 West Ham - Everton 2 3.62 (0-1) +2.62
 Arsenal - West Brom 2 7.17 (3-1) -1
 Villarreal CF - Celta Vigo 2 5.21 (2-4) +4.21

Statistics of *free bets* in my telegram channel - subscribe - t.me/bet4million .


----------



## BHTR (May 12, 2021)

*Free bets* in my telegram channel - subscribe (I am very glad to see new subscribers) - t.me/bet4million

Elche - Alaves AH1 (-1) 5.63
Southampton - Crystal Palace AH1 (-1) 3.01

 0-2,  3-1 | +1.01

"KeyProfit" (verified bets from our own BetTech software - more details in my telegram channel):
*STAT*: picks 50, PROFIT +22.5%, ROI +45.1%.


----------



## BHTR (May 17, 2021)

STAT: picks 204, PROFIT +62.3%, ROI +30.6%

"KeyProfit" (verified bets from our own BetTech software - more details in my telegram channel):
*Free bets* in my telegram channel - subscribe (I am very glad to see new subscribers) - t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (May 18, 2021)

*Free bets* in my telegram channel - subscribe (I am very glad to see new subscribers) - t.me/bet4million

 Fulham - Burnley AH1 (-1) 3.68,  (0-2), -1
 Elche - Alaves AH1 (-1) 5.63, -1
 Southampton - Crystal Palace AH1 (-1) 3.01, 3-1 +2.01
 Brisbane Roar - Central Coast Mariners AH1 (-0.25) 1.90, -0.50
 Cagliari - Fiorentina AH2 (-0.75) 4.35, 0-0, -1
 Sevilla - Valencia 2 6.22, 1-0, -1
 Aston Villa - Everton AH2 (-1) 4.18, 0-0, -1
 Halmstad - Mjallby AH1 (-1) 4.02, 1-1, -1
 Valladolid - Villarreal AH2 (-1.25) 3.41, 0-2, +2.41
 Finn Harps - Dundalk AH2 (-1) 2.90, -1
 Genoa - Atalanta 1 15.23, 3-4, -1
 Schalke - Eintracht Frankfurt 1 11.98, 4-3, +10.98
 Ufa - Arsenal Tula AH1 (-1) 3.75, 2-1 DRAW, +0.00
 Akhmat Grozny - Spartak Moscow 1 3.82, 2-2, -1
 Ostersunds - AIK AH2 (-1) 2.26, 1-2, DRAW, +0.00

 STAT (free): picks 15, profit +5.9%, roi 39%
 STAT (free): picks 26, profit +18.11, roi 69%


----------



## BHTR (May 19, 2021)

STAT (free): picks 27, profit +17.11%, roi +62.9%
*Free bets* on Telegram: t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (May 21, 2021)

STAT (free): picks 32, profit +12.61%, roi +39.40%
*Free bets* on Telegram: t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (May 24, 2021)

Hello everyone
Free verified bets, which I post in my telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*
 STAT (free): picks 40, profit +16.2%, roi +40.50% 

Paid large verified (!) bets:
 STAT (KeyProfit): picks 40, profit +21.60%, roi +54.01% 

General verified statistics:
 STAT: picks 364, profit +68.0%, roi +18.7%


----------



## BHTR (May 25, 2021)

Hello everyone!
Free verified bets, which I post in my telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*
 STAT (KeyProfit, premium channel): picks 49, profit +30.09%, roi +61.42%
 STAT: picks 384, profit +76.6%, roi +20.0%


----------



## BHTR (May 27, 2021)

Hello everyone!
Free verified bets, which I post in my telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*
*All bets are verified by independent monitoring*.

 STAT: picks 396, profit +78.9%, roi +19.9%
STAT (channel KeyProfit): picks 53, profit +36.60% (+6.51%), roi +69.07%
top bets 26.05:
 Arouca - Rio Ave AH1 (-0.75) 4.36, +3.36%
 FC Koln - Holstein Kiel AH2 (-0.25) 4.65, +3.65%
 STAT: picks 396, profit +78.9%, roi +19.9%


----------



## BHTR (May 27, 2021)

LIMIT €250-1000 | €1000+
BETS  65 | 343
PROFIT +26.35 | +58.54
ROI +40.54 | +17.07


----------



## BHTR (May 29, 2021)

STAT: picks 416, profit +84.5%, roi +20.3%
 STAT (KeyProfit premium channel): picks 61, profit +42.00%, roi +68.85%

Free verified bets, which I post in my telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (May 31, 2021)

STAT (channel KeyProfit): picks 83, profit +58.24%, roi +70.17%
 STAT 30.05 (channel KeyProfit): picks 15, profit +11.83%, roi +78.87%
Free verified bets, which I post in my telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*
 STAT (week 21'21): picks 105, profit +15.8%, roi +15.1%
 STAT: picks 469, profit +83.8%, roi +17.9%

 High limits, top markets, unique information!
top bets 30.05
 WS Wanderers - Brisbane Roar AH1 (-1) 4.46,  +3.46%
 Tromso - Sarpsborg 08 AH2 (-0.75) 4.69,  +3.69%
 Logrones - Las Palmas 2 6.33,  +5.33%

*Bets are verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).


----------



## BHTR (Jun 2, 2021)

STAT: picks 479, profit +92.6%, roi +19.3%
 STAT (channel KeyProfit): picks 91, profit +68.54%, roi +75.32%
 STAT 01.05 (channel KeyProfit): picks 3, profit +11.85%
 High limits, top markets, unique information!
 All bets are verified (links in the channel description)!
♟Smart bets from a professional !
top bets 01.06 
 Central Coast Mariners - Newcastle Jets 2 6.74  +5.74%
 Sundsvall - Jonkopings AH2 (-0.75) 4.40  +1.70%
 Operario - Guarani AH2 (-0.75) 5.41  +4.41%

Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jun 14, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 7, Profit +12.68%, ROI +181.14%

 Turkey - Italy AH1 (+0.5) 2.93 -1.00%
 Wales - Switzerland 1 4.54 -1.00%
 Denmark - Finland 2 12.75 +11.75%
 Belgium - Russia AH1 (-1) 2.87 +1.87%
 England - Croatia AH1 (-1) 1.98 0.00%
 Austria - North Macedonia AH1 (-1.25) 3.06 +2.06%
 Netherlands - Ukraine 2 6.50 -1.00% 

Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jun 17, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 15, Profit +18.65%, ROI +124.33%

 Hungary - Portugal AH2 (-1.25) 2.03 +1.03%
 France - Germany AH2 (-1.5) 5.93 -1.00%
 Finland - Russia AH2 (-2.5) 6.81 -1.00%
 Turkey - Wales AH2 (-1) 6.05 +5.05%
 Italy - Switzerland AH2 (+0.25) 2.90 -1.00%

Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*
Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).


----------



## BHTR (Jun 22, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 30, Profit +19.34%, ROI +64.47%

 Ukraine - Austria 2 3.46  +2.46%
 North Macedonia - Netherlands AH2 (-2.25) 2.40  +1.40%
 Russia - Denmark AH2 (-1.75) 3.92  +2.92%
 Finland - Belgium AH2 (-2.5) 3.66 -1.00% 

 STAT. MD. Picks 1 (WDL) 1-0-0, Profit +1.25, ROI +125%
What is MD? Subscribers of my telegram channel are offered a top match every day.

*Telegram channel - t.me/bet4million*
Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).


----------



## BHTR (Jun 23, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 32, Profit +21.16%, ROI +66.13

 Croatia - Scotland AH1 (-1) 3.83 +2.83%
 Czech Republic - England AH2 (-2) 4.39 -1.00%

 STAT. MD. Picks 3 (WDL) 2-1-0, Profit +2.20, ROI +73%
What is MD? Subscribers of my telegram channel are offered a top match every day.

 Croatia - Scotland AH1 (-0.25) 1.95 +0.95%
 Czech Republic - England AH2 (-1) 2.00 +0.00%

*Telegram channel - t.me/bet4million*
Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).


----------



## BHTR (Jun 24, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 36, Profit +20.46%, ROI +56.83

 Sweden - Poland AH2 (-1) 4.48 -1.00%
 Germany - Hungary 2 16.00 -1.00%
 Portugal - France AH2 (-1.25) 4.10 -1.00%
 Slovakia - Spain AH2 (-2.75) 3.30 +2.30%

 STAT. MD. Picks 5 (WDL) 4-1-0, Profit +3.69, ROI +73.8%
What is MD? Subscribers of my telegram channel are offered a top match every day.

 Sweden - Poland AH (0) 1.99 +0.99
 Portugal - France AH1 (+0.25) 2.01 +0.50

*Telegram channel - t.me/bet4million*
Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).


----------



## BHTR (Jun 28, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 40, Profit+24.57, ROI +61.43%

 Netherlands - Czech Republic 2 6.10 +5.10%
 Belgium - Portugal AH1 (-0.75) 3.02 +1.01%

*Bets are verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jun 30, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 44, Profit +24.61, ROI +55.93%

 England - Germany AH1 (-1) 4.04 +3.04%
 Sweden - Ukraine AH2 (-0.75) 4.02 -1.00%

*Bets are verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jul 4, 2021)

STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 48, Profit +26.95, ROI +56.15

 Ukraine - England AH2 (-2.25) 4.34, +3.34
 Czech Republic - Denmark AH2 (-1) 3.24, +0.00

*Bets are verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## Giresse (Jul 5, 2021)

BHTR said:


> STAT. EURO - 2020: Picks 48, Profit +26.95, ROI +56.15
> 
> Ukraine - England AH2 (-2.25) 4.34, +3.34
> Czech Republic - Denmark AH2 (-1) 3.24, +0.00
> ...


wow, great stats there and great ROI.


----------



## BHTR (Jul 6, 2021)

Giresse said:


> wow, great stats there and great ROI.


Thx. As I like to say: give me liquidity and Wall Street will work for me .


----------



## BHTR (Jul 14, 2021)

Results of EURO 2020:
 STAT. EURO - 2020. Picks 51, Profit +23.95%,  ROI +46.96%

*Bets are verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jul 16, 2021)

The publication of free bets on the channel has resumed - *t.me/bet4million* 

 STAT. FREE. +4.48; picks 6, ROI +74.6


----------



## Giresse (Jul 16, 2021)

BHTR said:


> The publication of free bets on the channel has resumed - *t.me/bet4million*
> 
> STAT. FREE. +4.48; picks 6, ROI +74.6


you are really good as a tipster. do you also share tips on other sportts leagues? maybe you should consider sharing your tips on platforms such as blogabet, or othr predictions services.


----------



## BHTR (Jul 20, 2021)

Giresse said:


> you are really good as a tipster. do you also share tips on other sportts leagues? maybe you should consider sharing your tips on platforms such as blogabet, or othr predictions services.


Hello. Thanks for the information. At the moment, I am present at two monitoring sessions and in the new football season I work only in the leading leagues. I am studying bet-ibc. In principle, an interesting proposal.


----------



## BHTR (Jul 27, 2021)

The new football season has almost started! You can still have time to subscribe to my verified newsletter on top markets at the best price!

*Bets are verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*

 Top-markets STAT:
Russia Premier League: picks 4 , Profit +4.83

 Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast - FK Krasnodar AH2 (-1) 2.97, +1.97
 Kryliya Sovetov - FC Akhmat Grozny AH2 (-0.75) 4.65, +1.83
 Olimpiyets Nizhny Novgorod - PFC Sochi AH1 (+0) 3.03, +2.03
 CSKA Moscow - FC Ufa Draw 3.86


----------



## BHTR (Jul 27, 2021)

STAT. Germany Bundesliga 2: picks 3, profit +5.04

 FC St. Pauli - Holstein Kiel AH1 (-1) 4.40, +3.40
 SV Sandhausen - Fortuna Dusseldorf AH2 (-1) 3.64, +2.64
 1 FC Nuremberg - Erzgebirge Aue 2 - 6.14

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jul 31, 2021)

STAT. picks 14, profit +16.96, ROI +121
 Russia Premier League: picks 6, profit +6.81, ROI +113.5
 Belarus Premier League: picks 3, profit +7.11, ROI +237.0
 Germany Bundesliga 2: picks 5, profit +3.04, ROI +60.8

 Markets (updated):
Russia Premier League
Germany Bundesliga 2
Belarus Premier League

 Selected markets
 "Interesting matches" (suitable for the bet size 5%)
.. and much more!

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 2, 2021)

STAT. picks 50, profit +30.67, ROI +61.30

 Russia Premier League: picks 11, profit +1.81, ROI +16.45
 Belarus Premier League: picks 5, profit +9.96, ROI +199.2
 Germany Bundesliga 2: picks 12, profit +2.45, ROI +20.42
 Romania Division 1: picks 10, profit +10.50, ROI +105.0
 Poland (Ekstraklasa): picks 12, profit +5.95, ROI +49.58

 Markets (updated):
Russia Premier League
Germany Bundesliga 2
Belarus Premier League
Poland (Ekstraklasa)
Romania Division 1

 Selected markets
 "Interesting matches" (suitable for the bet size 5%)
.. and much more!

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*

️ New markets have been added: Poland (Ekstraklasa), Romania Division 1 . These markets are as reliable, profitable and high-limit as possible. Have time to subscribe to get the maximum profit with minimal risks. The cost of mailing is only $65 per month per month!


----------



## BHTR (Aug 3, 2021)

STAT. picks 58, profit +38.40 (+7.73), ROI +66.20

 Russia Premier League: picks 12, profit +0.81, ROI +6.75
 Belarus Premier League: picks 9, profit +9.85, ROI +109.44
 Germany Bundesliga 2: picks 12, profit +2.45, ROI +20.42
 Romania Division 1: picks 12, profit +19.84, ROI +165.33
 Poland (Ekstraklasa): picks 13, profit +5.45, ROI +41.92

 Selected markets (see available)
 "Interesting matches" (suitable for the bet size 5%)
.. and much more!

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 3, 2021)

*In this topic, bets are only on the Champions League for the full season on the Pinky line*.
Monitoring data at the time of opening the topic: UEFA Champions League: picks 12, profit -11.5.

Malmo FF - Rangers AH1 (-1) 5.29
Sparta Prague - AS Monaco (1) 4.25
CFR Cluj - Young Boys Over (3.5) 5.08
PSV Eindhoven - FC Midtjylland (2) 9.82
Crvena Zvezda - Sheriff Tiraspol Over (4.5) 6.19
Olympiakos - Ludogorets 1945 (2) 7.42
Genk - Shakhtar Donetsk AH1 (-1) 4.93


----------



## BHTR (Aug 4, 2021)

Dinamo Zagreb - Legia Warsaw (2) 5.82
Ferencvaros - Slavia Prague AH1 (-0.75) 4.30
Spartak Moscow - Benfica AH2 (-1.25) 4.36 

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 5, 2021)

IM. Ferencvaros - Slavia Prague AH1 (-0.75) 4.30
 2-0, +16.50
 STAT. IM. Picks 1, profit +16.50

 "Interesting matches" (suitable for the bet size 5%)
Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 6, 2021)

STAT (expari.com/blog/14264). August. Picks 114, profit +25.5, ROI +22.37

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 10, 2021)

STAT. picks 90, profit +26.71, ROI +29.60

 Belarus Premier League: picks 9, profit +9.85, ROI +109.44
 Germany Bundesliga 2: picks 12, profit +2.45, ROI +20.42
 Romania Division 1: picks 20, profit +14.34, ROI +71.70
 Poland (Ekstraklasa): picks 21, profit +4.56, ROI +21.71
 EPL ...
 France Ligue 1: picks 8, profit -2.90, ROI - 36.25
 Russia Premier League: picks 20, profit -1.59, ROI -7.95

 Selected markets (see available)
 "Interesting matches" (suitable for the bet size 5%)
.. and much more!

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 10, 2021)

Sheriff Tiraspol - Crvena Zvezda AH2(-1) 3.19
Slavia Prague - Ferencvaros (2) 7.63
Shakhtar Donetsk - Genk AH1(-1.25) 3.00
Ludogorets 1945 - Olympiakos AH2(-1) 4.38
FC Midtjylland - PSV Eindhoven (1) 3.82
AS Monaco - Sparta Prague (2) 8.91
Young Boys - CFR Cluj (2) 6.69
Legia Warsaw - Dinamo Zagreb AH2(-1) 3.91
Rangers - Malmo FF (2) 6.09


----------



## BHTR (Aug 10, 2021)

Benfica - Spartak Moscow (2) 7.18


----------



## Dprince (Aug 11, 2021)

Mehn!!


----------



## BHTR (Aug 15, 2021)

STAT. Picks 21, Profit+7.50, ROI +35.71

 Spain La Liga: Picks 4, Profit+0.46, ROI +11.5
 Turkey Super League: Picks 3, Profit-3,0, ROI -100
 Portugal Primeira Liga: Picks 2, Profit-1.0, ROI -50.0
 Romania Division 1: Picks 2, Profit +1.89, ROI +94.5
 Russia Premier League: Picks 2, Profit +0.52, ROI +26.0
 Poland (Ekstraklasa): Picks 2, Profit +5.44, ROI +272.0
 England Premier League: Picks 1, Profit +2.01, ROI +201.0
 Germany Bundesliga: Picks 1, Profit +2.31, ROI +231.0
 Germany Bundesliga 2: Picks 1, Profit -1.0, ROI -100
 France Ligue 1: Picks 1, Profit +0.87, ROI +87.0
 England Championship: Picks 1, Profit -1.0, ROI -100
 Belarus Premier League: Picks 1, Profit +0.0, ROI +0.0

 Selected markets (see available)
 "Interesting matches" (suitable for the bet size 5%)
.. and much more!

️ A major strategy update. Only selected leagues and top markets. ALL bets are published in the telegram newsletter!
Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Aug 17, 2021)

AS Monaco - Shakhtar Donetsk 2 (0) 4.18
Sheriff Tiraspol - Dinamo Zagreb 2 (-1) 2.82
Red Bull Salzburg - Brondby IF (2) 19.06


----------



## BHTR (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello everyone. The new season has begun.
 STAT. Picks 129,  Profit +38.31, ROI +29.70

 Pinnacle main line
 High odds and top markets
 Professional strategy
 Analytical software of our own development
 "Interesting matches"

All the details are in my telegram channel - *https://t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Sep 14, 2021)

STAT. Picks 148,  Profit +43.38, ROI +29.31

 High odds and top markets
 Professional strategy
 Analytical software of our own development

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Sep 16, 2021)

STAT. Picks 183,  Profit +44.29, ROI +24.20
LIMIT (Euro 250 - 1000) picks 34, Profit +19.05, ROI +56.03
LIMIT (Euro 1000+) picks 149, Profit +25.24, ROI +16.94 

 High odds and top markets
 Professional strategy
 Analytical software of our own development
 "Interesting matches"

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Sep 20, 2021)

STAT. Top markets Max Profit:
England Championship: Picks 36,  Profit +12.88, ROI +35.78
Spain (Liga Adelante): Picks 20,  Profit +18.52, ROI +92.6
Italy Serie A: Picks 18,  Profit +17.83, ROI +99.06
Russia Premier League: Picks 13,  Profit +19.81, ROI +152.38

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## Giresse (Sep 27, 2021)

BHTR said:


> STAT. Top markets Max Profit:
> England Championship: Picks 36,  Profit +12.88, ROI +35.78
> Spain (Liga Adelante): Picks 20,  Profit +18.52, ROI +92.6
> Italy Serie A: Picks 18,  Profit +17.83, ROI +99.06
> ...


great ROI there, thanks for sharing such great predictions all the time with the community


----------



## BHTR (Sep 28, 2021)

STAT. Top markets Max Profit:
England Championship: Picks 47,  Profit +5.5, ROI +11.70
Spain (Liga Adelante): Picks 32,  Profit +17.08, ROI +53.38
Italy Serie A: Picks 37,  Profit +6.57, ROI +17.76
Russia Premier League: Picks 24,  Profit +15.47, ROI +64.46
Germany Bundesliga 2: Picks 25,  Profit +10.75, ROI +43.0
France Ligue 1: Picks 34,  Profit +7.32, ROI +21.53

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 14, 2022)

Hello everyone. I haven't been to this friendly cozy forum for a long time  I worked a lot. At the moment, the result of my work is as follows. All bets on the Pinnacle line are 100% verified. I publish free bets in my telegram channel. I will try to post bids with a description in this thread as well.

Picks 125, Profit +21.97,  ROI +17.58

Bets are verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel).
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 14, 2022)

Brighton and Hove Albion - Crystal Palace АН2 (-0.75) *5.28*
Plus or minus approximately equal teams. Crystal Palace are a more productive team, and the hosts prefer to play on the counterattack more, which will be difficult to do in a home game against a fairly serious opponent. I think that the guests have more chances. Plus or minus approximately equal teams. Crystal Palace are a more productive team, and the hosts prefer to play on the counterattack more, which will be difficult to do in a home game against a fairly serious opponent. I think that the guests have more chances.

Telegram channel (free bets & LIVE) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 15, 2022)

Aston Villa - Manchester United АН2 (-1.0) 4.1 value


----------



## BHTR (Jan 17, 2022)

Picks 212, Profit +44.70,  ROI +21.08

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 17, 2022)

AC Milan - Spezia (O/U) Over (4.0) 3.68
I would not say that there is some value for the total more. But Spezia does not look at all. More precisely, it looks good. Obviously too bright a freebie. Of course anything can happen, it's football. Even the bottom team always has 5-10 percent. The issue is the offer price. Value for Spice is not here. Spezia is very tempting against Milan. I do not note anything suspicious in the market.

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 17, 2022)

Paris FC - AC Le Havre АН2 (-0.75) 4.68
Le Havre has more chances. good value. Here I agree with the trend in the market. There are no beeches, everything is fair. Nothing suspicious.

 West Ham United - Leeds United (1x2) Гости 5.04 *FREE*
 Sassuolo - Hellas Verona FC АН2 (-0.75) 4.13 *FREE*

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 21, 2022)

Picks 266, Profit +43.88,  ROI +16.50 

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 21, 2022)

Watford - Norwich City АН1 (-1.0) 3.17

As a second bet, I thought for a long time what to choose. I like Watford. But I don't feel certain. Nothing out of the ordinary for the market. A few large bets on hosts from Latin America are noticed, not enough to give higher probabilities. I don't like sports phrases like "must win". But it seems to me that it is in this match that they should take maximum points. Probabilities 60-65 - 35-40.

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 24, 2022)

Picks 386, Profit +33.79,  ROI +8.75
Bets are *100% verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*

 Added "Bet of the day" section. One top bet per day with maximum probability.

 STAT. Bet of the day. Picks 4, Profit +7.73, (WDL) 3-1-0
 Bordeaux - Strasbourg (1x2) Хозяева 4.48, (4-3) +3.48

Archive:
 Bordeaux - Strasbourg (1x2) Хозяева 4.48, (4-3) +3.48
 Getafe - Granada CF АН1 (-1.25) 4.19 (4-2)  +3.19
 Fortuna Dusseldorf - Nurnberg АН2 (-1.0) 5.53 (0-1), +0.00
 Erzgebirge Aue - Schalke 04 (АН) Гости -0.75 2.06, (0-5) +1.06


----------



## BHTR (Jan 24, 2022)

FC Botosani - ACS Sepsi OSK Sfantu Gheorghe АН1 (-1.0) 6.42
I think it will be a business.

Bets are *100% verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 25, 2022)

Coventry - Stoke City АН2 (-0.75) 4.83
I'm still in the red for the championship. The match is difficult. The decision is also difficult. In general, today all the matches are difficult to select. But those are the ones I like. I notice a stream of bets on the hosts. At the same time, the beeches keep the coefficient in order to load even more. However, there are no strong bets on Coventry. No insider "signals" passed through the provider. But there is information that the match is on the first lines in the top.

Bets are *100% verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 26, 2022)

Ivory Coast - Egypt АН2 (-0.75) 5.5
I'm guessing something like this. KD threw out all his fuse in the match with Algeria. When Egypt played for the result, without any special emotions.


----------



## BHTR (Jan 27, 2022)

Picks 416, Profit +34.21,  ROI +8.22 

Limits:
1000+ Picks 315 / 75.72%, Profit +29.21,  ROI +9.27

Bets are *100% verified* by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 28, 2022)

Sometimes I write notes in telegram.
Where has the players' faith in the XG betting model gone?

https://telegra.ph/Kuda-ischezla-vera-igrokov-v-model-stavok-po-XG-01-28 

Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 29, 2022)

Picks 445, Profit +47.82,  ROI +10.75

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*

Hello everyone. I only trade with Pinnacle and brokers. All my bets are 100% verified. Professional bettor.


----------



## BHTR (Jan 31, 2022)

Picks 504, Profit +35.98,  ROI +7.14

 STAT. Bet of the day. Picks 11, Profit +13,25 (WDL) 6-3-2
 U Craiova - FC Arges АН2 (-1.0) 5.43, (1-0), +0.00
 Luton Town - Blackburn Rovers АН2 (-0.75) 4.21, (0-0), -1.00

Архив - Bet of the day:
 U Craiova - FC Arges АН2 (-1.0) 5.43, (1-0), +0.00
 Luton Town - Blackburn Rovers АН2 (-0.75) 4.21, (0-0), -1.00
 Venezuela - Bolivia АН1 (-1.0) 2.47, (4-1),  +1.47
 Costa Rica - Panama АН1 (-1.0) 4.35, (1-0), +0.00
 Angers SCO - St Etienne АН2 (-0.75) 4.57, (0-1),  +1.79
 Luton Town - Bristol City (1x2) 4.94, (2-1), -1.00
 Almeria - Eibar АН2 (-0.75) 5.26, (0-2)  +4.26
 Bordeaux - Strasbourg (1x2) Хозяева 4.48, (4-3) +3.48
 Getafe - Granada CF АН1 (-1.25) 4.19 (4-2)  +3.19
 Fortuna Dusseldorf - Nurnberg АН2 (-1.0) 5.53 (0-1), +0.00
 Erzgebirge Aue - Schalke 04 (АН) Гости -0.75 2.06, (0-5) +1.06

️ Hello everyone. Nice results. But it could have been better. It is necessary to flirt with fewer markets. And take a closer look at the market coefficients. I make a lot of mistakes with them. In general, the task costs +20 per month for the entire mailing list and +10 (+50 in terms of a 5% rate for "Bet of the day").

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jan 31, 2022)

FC CFR 1907 Cluj - FC Botosani (O/U) Over (3.5) *4.83*
Botosani for decency one must roll. 2.5 will be here. 3-1.. The victory of the guests is unlikely. Or maybe even 2-2 are driven. Of course, there is a chance that CFR will lose - 1.50 for such sweet statistics at home. So it's not an indicator. It was many years ago that 1.50 was almost a signal to put a return line. Now it's not like that. 3-1 or 2-2..

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 1, 2022)

Chamois Niort FC - USL Dunkerque (O/U) Over (3.5) 4.27
Swansea City - Luton Town (O/U) Over (3.5) 4.7 =  20.06

CD Santa Clara - Boavista FC АН2 (-0.75) 5.01
I think this is the best business.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 4, 2022)

Gentlemen, the right topic has arrived! With good prize money - *$1,000*.
Broker VODDS, together with the Expari project, organizes the "Battle of Traders".
All the necessary information in my telegram in a pinned message - t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (Feb 4, 2022)

Let me remind you about the recent changes on the channel.
️ Publishing rates only with odds ~ 2.00, derivatives of other rates, less risky, no more than 1-2 per day.
EPL, CL и EL - in full.

Kayserispor - Hatayspor (1x2) 1 - *2.28* VALUE
FC Heidenheim - Hannover 96 AH2 (0) *2.40* VALUE

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets) - t.me/bet4million


----------



## BHTR (Feb 5, 2022)

Burnley - Watford АН1 (-1.0) 3.54
CS Maritimo Madeira - Estoril Praia АН1 (-0.25) 2.10
St Etienne - Montpellier HSC АН2 (0) 2.21
VALUE


----------



## BHTR (Feb 6, 2022)

Atalanta BC - Cagliari (1x2) 2 - 11.04
Real Madrid - Granada CF (1x2) 2 - 11.53


----------



## BHTR (Feb 7, 2022)

STAT. Picks 700, Profit +40.72,  ROI +5.82
 STAT. Bet of the day. Picks 20, Profit +29,04 (*5% = 145.2) (WDL) 10-5-5

Archive - Bet of the day:
 Real Betis - Villarreal CF АН2 (-1.0) 5.16 (0-2) +4.16
 FC Cartagena - Las Palmas АН2 (-1.0) 5.96 (0-2) +4.96
 Augsburg - Union Berlin АН1 (-1.0) 5.73 (2-0), +4.73
 Farul Constanta - AFC Chindia (1x2) 2 - 5.94, (0-1) +4.94
 Athletic Club Bilbao - Real Madrid АН1 (-1.0) 5.86 (1-0)

️ Hello everyone. As I said in the posts above, when I made a mistake in the calculations and noticed the mistake in time, now growth will start . And growth began. The goals are the same: I will get +50-60 in February. Without any doubts! Once again, the goal is +50-60 for February!
Let's move on!

Bets are 100% verified by independent monitoring (links in my telegram channel)
Telegram channel (free bets)* - t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 7, 2022)

FC Porto B - SC Covilha (1x2) 2 - 3.95


----------



## BHTR (Feb 7, 2022)

Athletic Club Bilbao - Espanyol (1x2) 2 - 6.2

Paris FC - AC Ajaccio АН1 (-1.0) 7.05
Salernitana - Spezia АН1 (-1.0) 5.3


----------



## BHTR (Feb 8, 2022)

ATTENTION!!!
Completely FREE and forever becomes a newsletter on Expari
The channel will only comment on some matches.

In this topic I will spread the reports.

All bets on the Pinnacle line and 100% verified!
Telegram channel (all the news there) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 9, 2022)

Staircase 2.0 is back in action!
When I was a blogger, I tried this strategy for a while. And even successfully and absolutely publicly, if anyone remembers that very match with Manchester United, when my winnings amounted to 200K ..

Many years have passed since that moment. I want to continue in this direction. The risks there are minimal and you can hit the jackpot.

The strategy is very simple. Bets are made with odds 2.00. The starting rate is the minimum. For example, $100.

First bet: 100 *2.00 = $200
Second bet: 200 * 2.00 = $400
Third bet: 400 * 2.00 = $800
Fourth bet: 800 * 2.00 = $1.600

All Pinnacle line bets are* 100% verified *and* FREE!*
Telegram channel (all the news there) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 10, 2022)

️ Hello everyone! Despite the fact that in general I am satisfied with my results. But to reach them (according to Pinnacle, 74.77% are big markets and high middle markets: Profit +25.98,  ROI +4.66), it took a lot of effort. I think I can do better. Strongly better.

I'm changing tactics. All the matches of the tour no longer bet. Now I choose only those markets (the championships will remain the same, new ones will not be added), for which the maximum of factors are suitable. Where there are line errors, market errors, wrong trends, etc.

All Pinnacle line bets are* 100% verified *and* FREE!*
Telegram channel (all the news there) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 11, 2022)

Bengaluru - Hyderabad АН1 (-1.0) 4.64
India. Major League. Not really sure. But I think that odds for guests are too high. Probabilities are 60 to 40. Even 65 to 35. Value on the hosts.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 17, 2022)

STAT. Picks 930, Profit +40.05, ROI +4.31
STAT. Picks 12, Profit +20.12 (*5% = 100.6), ROI +167% (WDL 7-0-5)

All Pinnacle line bets are* 100% verified *and* FREE!*
Telegram channel (all the news there) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 22, 2022)

STAT. Picks 1042, Profit +68.51, ROI +6.57

All Pinnacle line bets are* 100% verified *and* FREE!*
Telegram channel (all the news there) - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Mar 1, 2022)

It's time to sum up the results of work for two months according to the statistics on Expari.

Distance: 1170 stakes / Profit +59.13 / ROI +5.05 (limits >1000 - 77.61% of played markets).

The goal was to get profit ~90 / ROI ~8-9. Well, this would be an almost theoretically possible maximum on a large stream of bets. A more realistic indicator is ~70 profit / ROI ~7. It can be said that I did not have much to reach my goal. The main thing now is that I'm doing everything right for the most part and moving in the right direction.

From kf in the corridor 4-6 I expected a completely different result. A retrospective analysis showed a good value. Maybe I didn't analyze this corridor enough. But in practice, it was these odds that turned out to be completely unplayable at a distance (52.48% of the played markets).

What's next:

1. On the main stream I work only kf 2.50 - 4 and 6+. Distance: 505 stakes. Profit +73.57 / ROI +14.56

2. But the most interesting thing is the 5% rates. The right direction would be to put serious money not on overcuffs (where there is a high dispersion), but on kf ~ 2 - 2.50. Faster, more reliable. Of course, as a poker player, variance doesn't scare me and don't drive me into tilt. But if it is possible to get the same amount or more with less risk, then you need to get more and risk less.

All Pinnacle line bets are *100% verified and FREE*!
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello everyone. I publish several bids (verified!):
 My telegram: *t.me/bet4million













*


----------



## BHTR (Jul 11, 2022)

Updated In-Play statistics.
 In-Play (Archive): Bids: 1431; Turnover 4293, Profit +403.80, ROI +9.40
Taking into account the current:
 Rates: 1462; Turnover 4386, Profit +489.75, ROI +11.16
 Ladder Strategy.
Maximum at the moment: 2/4.
 Yes, I would like to hurry up. But the prize money is also appropriate. These are not bets on any tinker garbage for 1.70. You can place single bets. ROI +20.95 .

All Pinnacle line bets are *100% verified*!
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello everyone! I am reporting progress.
And I offer everyone *FREE* forecasts. takemoney.blogabet.com
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Dec 19, 2022)

STAT:​55 Picks +435 Profit +81% Yield​*100% FREE *takemoney.blogabet.com
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Dec 20, 2022)

I want to tell you about a very cool strategy.
 Strategy: *$100 > $10,000*!
The goal is four wins in a row with a fixed initial amount. You can collect your winnings after the third round. The strategy is played strictly with the starting bid. The details are in my telegram channel.

 $100 * 4.00 = $400
 $400 * 4.00 = $1.600
 $1.600 * 4.00 = $6.400
 $6.400 * 4.00 = $25.600

*100% FREE *takemoney.blogabet.com
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------



## BHTR (Dec 21, 2022)

Guys, sometimes I write articles in my telegram channel.

*About the real meaning of the psychology factor in betting.*

Probably no one will argue with the statement worn to holes about how important psychology is in betting. But few people think about when exactly the psychology factor turns on for the bettor? Most bettors will say that psychology starts working from the very first perfect bet.

In fact, in this matter, not everything is as simple and unambiguous as it might seem. Psychology matters at the moment when the player has significant money for him. When there is a realization that some significant money has already been received from the game. And if the player decides to continue, there is something to lose. Try to get even more money, or stop there and give up further risks?

Just do not confuse this fork with passion. Because, as a rule, a sense of excitement turns off rational thinking (not for everyone), the player ceases to soberly assess the probabilities, risks and own opportunities. Although this is a separate topic, and excitement can be both with a plus sign and with a minus sign.

 Why is it so easy to get up and so painful to fall in betting?
Because having risen to a certain amount of winnings and succumbing to the fear of further risk of losing this money, most players turn off the thinking of the player in themselves and begin to think rationally like an ordinary person. It is important to understand here that rational thinking helps the bookmaker to gain control over the player.

 It turns out that in some periods of the game it makes sense to turn off rational thinking?
Not certainly in that way. Do not confuse turning off rational thinking with thoughtlessness and the desire for unjustified risk. If your knowledge and experience in betting leave much to be desired, then this in itself increases the advantage of the bookmaker over you. The probability that your further moves will also be successful is significantly lower than if you had all the necessary skills.

Hence the expression that beginners are often lucky. But in the end, everything is decided by knowledge, experience and the right psychology.

*100% FREE *takemoney.blogabet.com
Telegram channel - *t.me/bet4million*


----------

